
Hydrogen fuel could be as cheap as gas in 5 years, study finds - richardzyx
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/cheap-gas-hydrogen-fuel-cost-study/
======
NotSammyHagar
Even if hydro costs $0 or less than gas or whatever, there is the problem that
it's vastly less compact that demon gas. The amount stored in the tanks in
current gen cars like the toyota leads to them having low range. Plus they
hdyro doesn't come from splitting water, it's all from splitting the hydro out
of fossil fuels, usually nat gas.

